
Most spectacular photography... ever? - hoag
http://www.flickr.com/photos/benheine/3994079347/
======
hoag
I know this isn't exactly typical HN-type material, but when I accidentally
stumbled across this guy's photo stream, my mouth literally fell open.

What's most impressive is that -- at least with his Eiffel tower panorama,
and, presumably, others as well -- there is _no_ super-fisheye lens used. It's
a massive montage that he took and worked on over two days.

Read the descriptions in the photos, and be very impressed.

Also, if you scroll down to the comments section, he has provided links to
more of his favorite photos for quick and easy browsing.

------
lifefundr
I am very impressed! I am always interested in the new ways that people find
to reinvent old art styles. Kudos and hats off to this guy!

